# Interview with Robin Cruddace



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

From Faeit212:



> * French Games Day Interview with Robin Cruddace *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I rather like these little interviews because they offer some nice insight into the studio and how things work there.


----------



## Archon Dan (Feb 6, 2012)

Thank you foot sharing this. Not a lot of specific/soiid information but still good. Gives insight into how much work it takes to make our hobby work.


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

i would have liked to have heard why there is such a competitive "gap" between Guard & Nids, and if it was because of other authors (MW & PK) or a change in meta?


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Fallen said:


> i would have liked to have heard why there is such a competitive "gap" between Guard & Nids, and if it was because of other authors (MW & PK) or a change in meta?


well next time he gives an interview make sure your there to ask him the question:grin:


----------



## Kettu (Nov 20, 2007)

And the answer on the Sisters is the same as always;
_Not yet, no further details._
But with the added bonus of insinuating that they _*STILL*_ haven't started on them.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Kettu said:


> And the answer on the Sisters is the same as always;
> _Not yet, no further details._
> But with the added bonus of insinuating that they _*STILL*_ haven't started on them.


Ruleswise I'm sure you're correct. I think the real issue is working out what they'll keep and what they'll change (and we know things are going to change) and how the Sisters will go forward asthetics wise, as well as models that are new and interesting to the army.


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

Zion said:


> Ruleswise I'm sure you're correct. I think the real issue is working out what they'll keep and what they'll change (and we know things are going to change) and how the Sisters will go forward asthetics wise, as well as models that are new and interesting to the army.


I really hope they stay far away from the "lol we r church peeple and shoot missilz from organs" crap that brought about the current Exorcist model. I'd love to see them merged with the Adeptus Arbites (strange as that may sound) as the Repressor model is excellent, and a more "gritty" feel to the army with Urban Pacification being a specialty would come off well. The more grimdark the setting, the more the purity of the sisters contrasts to it. The featureless helmets and gasmasks that the sisters currently have work really well in that regard as well, some of the best models out there.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

I want Squats!!!!


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Sethis said:


> I really hope they stay far away from the "lol we r church peeple and shoot missilz from organs" crap that brought about the current Exorcist model.


You might want to go look at the 2nd Edition codex which included things like a character named Cardinal Helfire. They've basically been *the* go-to army to point at when you ask who fights for theological beliefs in 40K.



Sethis said:


> I'd love to see them merged with the Adeptus Arbites (strange as that may sound) as the Repressor model is excellent, and a more "gritty" feel to the army with Urban Pacification being a specialty would come off well. The more grimdark the setting, the more the purity of the sisters contrasts to it. The featureless helmets and gasmasks that the sisters currently have work really well in that regard as well, some of the best models out there.


I doubt Repressors are going to leave Forgeworld's hands as cool as it would be (it's a nice kit and is suitably different from your standard metal boxes). 

As for the Arbites, I feel they'd be best served by giving them one of those rumored "mini-codexes". That way they're not tied down to any one army and can have rules that reflect them a whole lot more.

The purity of the Sisters isn't that blatant honestly. I see them more like part of the Catholic Church during both the Crusades AND the Inquisition rolled up into one. They're pure in terms of their motivations (at least from their point of view), but their actions aren't exactly rather as pure. And there is the whole question of where their Acts of Faith really come from....it could be latent psyker ability that is in the human genome, or the Warp itself....it doesn't nessicarilly come from the Emperor....

Of course GW would need to sit down and really WRITE to give the Sisters a proper update in the terms of the fluff and get them properly connected to the rest of the armies as a whole and give them the right feel for the way the fluff is going in this edition (which to be honest is a bit darker all around in how gray/black everyone's morality REALLY is when you get down to it, especially compared to older editions).


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Hmm I'd like to put my event FW Arbite to work for something, kind of unusual they even made one.


----------



## Adramalech (Nov 10, 2009)

Zion said:


> You might want to go look at the 2nd Edition codex which included things like a character named Cardinal Helfire. They've basically been *the* go-to army to point at when you ask who fights for theological beliefs in 40K.


Chaos Marines fight for theological beliefs, too


----------



## Arcane (Feb 17, 2009)

Quite frankly they need to hire someone who gives a damn about SoB because every interview with Cruddace and Ward gives the strong implication that they really have no ambition to work on it. Or course GW execs have to give the go ahead but it would really help if they had someone on the inside saying "I have some great ideas for SoB, here they are, let's do this soon". Of course the Codex is never going to be written if all the designers/writters are just sitting there fapping over Space Marines and shrugging at the occasional SoB mention.

Every interview is:
Q:Space Marines?
A:Hellz YEAH! 
Q:Rulebook?
A:Eh... (insert something about business model)
Q:Xenos?
A:...Sure *nods and gives a tidbit*
Q:SoB?
A: Meh... *changes subject*


----------



## Dicrel Seijin (Apr 2, 2011)

It's always interesting to see the curtain pulled back and to be shown what goes on in GW.

I do like the mention of SoB, though the news is disappointing.

I've stated to my friends that SoB are going to be my third army, but only after I've finished my Salamanders and my Orks. 

I mention this because of the mention of the GW blackout on rumors. 

The moment SoB drop, my friends have said that they plan on kidnapping me and taking me to our FLGS. They feel that no matter what I say, I'd probably impulse buy a couple hundred dollars worth of sisters rather than walk out of the store empty-handed. (And they'd be right.)


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Arcane said:


> Quite frankly they need to hire someone who gives a damn about SoB because every interview with Cruddace and Ward gives the strong implication that they really have no ambition to work on it. Or course GW execs have to give the go ahead but it would really help if they had someone on the inside saying "I have some great ideas for SoB, here they are, let's do this soon". Of course the Codex is never going to be written if all the designers/writters are just sitting there fapping over Space Marines and shrugging at the occasional SoB mention.
> 
> Every interview is:
> Q:Space Marines?
> ...


Hire someone? I'd do it for FREE.


----------



## Suijin (Aug 11, 2011)

Zion said:


> Hire someone? I'd do it for FREE.


I would too.

Sounds like the biggest issue is not having the full range of models already made, so no full codex to go along (as they say, they make the models then rules for the models).

Then you get down to what makes them special/different than any other army out there. Whatever anyone makes some people are going to hate it and bitch and moan as loud as possible about it. That's one of the reasons I have tried not to get any hopes up for SoB, even if they released a codex today it might not be one I want to play.

I probably just need to play them more and make up some fun house rule shit and play with my buds and not worry about it.


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

Tbh Sisters would be a great and wonderful release if the following steps were taken:

1. All models in plastic.
2. A Faith system that was actually good.
3. Correctly costed units with decent rules.

Job done. You don't even need to add anything. Of course they could profit from new units/fluff but they aren't necessary to make the army work. Especially with Allies (I know Allies shouldn't be necessary, but it appears everyone will be taking IG/Necrons/Orks for the forseeable future anyway).


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

Zion said:


> Hire someone? I'd do it for FREE.


How many employees of any business anywhere do things because it's what THEY want to do ?

Matt Ward and Robin Cruddace are at the behest of the Managing Director who is at the behest of the shareholders.

If this interview shows nothing else it shows what guides the release of GW stuff. It astounds me that anyone could think it was ever based on anything but sales.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Magpie_Oz said:


> How many employees of any business anywhere do things because it's what THEY want to do ?


They do exist, but not everyone has that kind of freedom, sure.



Magpie_Oz said:


> Matt Ward and Robin Cruddace are at the behest of the Managing Director who is at the behest of the shareholders.


Quite right.



Magpie_Oz said:


> If this interview shows nothing else it shows what guides the release of GW stuff. It astounds me that anyone could think it was ever based on anything but sales.


GW has proclaimed that sales where the core of just about everything they do (they sell models, but by having a game that uses those models they sell more, and update codexes only when they feel they can make a sufficient amount of revenue off the products (aka have enough new shinies).

It's the core of any business model really.


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

Zion said:


> GW has proclaimed that sales where the core of just about everything they do (they sell models, but by having a game that uses those models they sell more, and update codexes only when they feel they can make a sufficient amount of revenue off the products (aka have enough new shinies).
> 
> It's the core of any business model really.


I was particularly interested when he said they regulate the releases to avoid a "boom and bust" cycle in GW.

I guess there is a reason that GW have been producing miniatures for wargaming for almost as long as I have been collecting them!


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Magpie_Oz said:


> I was particularly interested when he said they regulate the releases to avoid a "boom and bust" cycle in GW.
> 
> I guess there is a reason that GW have been producing miniatures for wargaming for almost as long as I have been collecting them!


GW used to make miniatures for use in role-playing games (skeletons, goblins and the like) and they realized "Well... people have a lot of our models.....maybe we could do something to let them use them all at once" (translation: "People have pretty much everything they need from us, maybe we can give them reasons to buy more"). Warhammer Fantasy was then born. A bit later they decided to repeat that success, but IN SPACE! Thus 40K was born.

Fast-forward to today and people seem confused that GW pushes new stuff all the time.


----------



## Arcane (Feb 17, 2009)

Sethis said:


> Tbh Sisters would be a great and wonderful release if the following steps were taken:
> 
> 1. All models in plastic.
> 2. A Faith system that was actually good.
> ...


Exactly. The major thing that really erked me though about the WD dex was how they took away many options like the Canoness's gear. The army also NEEDS more than 1 troop choice, even if it's just in the form of HQs making certain units available as troops. I would love a Descent of Angels type Seraphim Army list with jump infantry as troops.

The whole models SoB debate is all catch 22. They needs models to release a codex to make money but they need to make money to make models but need a codex to release any of it. It's bullshit. Fact is, companies, even public companies, are free to produce new or reworked product lines whenever they please. All it takes is for their board of directors to decide to take the company in that direction and for the last 10 years they have decided that SoB are not worth their interest or development. -_-


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Arcane said:


> The whole models SoB debate is all catch 22. They needs models to release a codex to make money but they need to make money to make models but need a codex to release any of it. It's bullshit. Fact is, companies, even public companies, are free to produce new or reworked product lines whenever they please. All it takes is for their board of directors to decide to take the company in that direction and for the last 10 years they have decided that SoB are not worth their interest or development. -_-


Despite there being a grand following of slavering SoB lovers out here.
Sucks balls.


----------



## Suijin (Aug 11, 2011)

Arcane said:


> Exactly. The major thing that really erked me though about the WD dex was how they took away many options like the Canoness's gear. The army also NEEDS more than 1 troop choice, even if it's just in the form of HQs making certain units available as troops. I would love a Descent of Angels type Seraphim Army list with jump infantry as troops.
> 
> The whole models SoB debate is all catch 22. They needs models to release a codex to make money but they need to make money to make models but need a codex to release any of it. It's bullshit. Fact is, companies, even public companies, are free to produce new or reworked product lines whenever they please. All it takes is for their board of directors to decide to take the company in that direction and for the last 10 years they have decided that SoB are not worth their interest or development. -_-


By what they said there is no catch 22, they just need a full range of models to make the whole codex. So models first then they do the codex. We have heard that they are doing the models or have worked on them. We don't know how far anything has progressed. Between that and the current releases of 6th ed, Starter Set with then the basically required 2 next codices of Chaos and DA, and the Demons refresh really is a huge chunk of work that has went through GW in the last year.

Of course they will always be releasing something to sell, so saying they were busy selling other stuff isn't a good reason they weren't doing other stuff other than they can only do 1 thing at a time.

I read/keep up on rumors and it will kill me waiting for the release of a new codex when the rumors start leaking.


----------

